# rainbows



## vonnagy (Feb 2, 2004)

yes. i have a serious rainbow problem. I am currently seeking counselling. Sorry if you seen these before but I hope to see your shots here  

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 2, 2004)

Teehee , now I *do* wonder who gave you *this* idea, i.e. to post your rainbow pics here, too


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 17, 2004)

I feel like i own this thread 
*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva (Mar 23, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## Karalee (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Von that third rainbow with the green hill - So the Tellytubbies moved to middle earth too aye


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Hey Von that third rainbow with the green hill - So the Tellytubbies moved to middle earth too aye



:scratch: i never seen an episode of teletubbies, am i missing something?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 24, 2004)

No-no-no-no-no-no-nooo. You didn't miss a THING here, Mark. It's not necessary for any person older than two to know anything about the Teletubbies!!!

I do have a rainbow photo somewhere, I know that. I took that one in Australia, just outside Victor Harbour (I think the place is called - mind you that trip was  -think-think-think-think- some 7 1/2 years ago... duh, I was still YOUNG then......), but I haven't scanned it as yet.

But since you fear you might be "owning" this thread, I may as well put it up here. Only is it not as impressive as yours *by far*...


----------



## andre_gwynt (Mar 25, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## andre_gwynt (Mar 25, 2004)

I like the first two pictures (from the first post).


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Apr 2, 2004)

Mark - are you sure number 3 is a photo? It looks kinda like a cartoon from Alice in Wonderland or the Wizard of Oz... 

I'm not saying thats a bad thing - I quite like it... But its just - strange? Unreal? I don't know... Oh - its sucking me in - I'm starting to like it...

I think its the green grass... We don't have grass like that here...


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 9, 2004)

Lovely Rainbow Andre!!



> I'm not saying thats a bad thing - I quite like it... But its just - strange? Unreal? I don't know... Oh - its sucking me in - I'm starting to like it...
> 
> I think its the green grass... We don't have grass like that here...



Yeah, if you go to waikato region just below auckland, its about the greenest area on earth... this photo was taken there on the way to Matamata where Hobbiton of LOTR was filmed.

Yet Another Rainbow


----------



## pilgrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## joseph (Apr 14, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 16, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## vonnagy (May 13, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## photobug (Aug 6, 2004)

Mark wanted me to post this here as well as in the Photo forums, so here 'tis.


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 6, 2004)

photobug said:
			
		

> Mark wanted me to post this here as well as in the Photo forums, so here 'tis.



thats cuz rainbows are finger-lickin good


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## photobug (Sep 20, 2004)

Really quick grab shot the other morning at work. If you look closely you can see the faint double off to the right of the main arch.


----------



## anua (Sep 21, 2004)

photobug!i loove the lighting here!-


ah, and mark - the kfc rainbow is just g r e a t!-)


----------



## mad_malteaser (Sep 21, 2004)

Grr, I seriously have to get out and get attempt some pictures. I only ever seem to see rainbows at work, which should tell me to take my camera to work with me really, shouldn't it?


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2004)

My camera goes everywhere with me!  Work, Doctors office, Dentist Office, Shopping...everywhere!


----------



## vonnagy (Oct 30, 2004)

i nearly missed this one if my friend didn't point it out


----------



## Corry (Oct 30, 2004)

Awesome double rainbow!!!!


----------



## chloey (Nov 1, 2004)

nice idea, i love rainbows ^_^


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 22, 2004)




----------



## angelikmermaid (Dec 22, 2004)

the double rainbow picture is beautiful... i like it!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 22, 2004)

Mark those two new ones are nice, the one with the double rainbows looks like a painting and would still be fabulous with out them

Jim your double has a beautiful golden tone to it, very nice


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 23, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

*Links gone *


----------



## woodsac (Nov 15, 2005)

Boy, this doesn't even come close to what I just looked at :shock: Beautiful rainbows here!

This one was directly over my head. It was inside of this cloud and was moving along with it?

*Link gone *


----------



## puzzle (Nov 16, 2005)

That's beautiful woodsac!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2008)

More than two and a half years later...


----------



## johngpt (Aug 6, 2009)

And another year after that!

Finally thought to look at the first page of the Themes gallery and thought to read your Sticky.  I'm quick, aren't I?


----------



## Big (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Turbo (Aug 11, 2009)

This one was a very bright perfect double rainbow.  I wish I would have been able to get the whole thing.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 11, 2009)

Turbo, very nicely composed and exposed!


----------



## johngpt (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## icassell (Sep 22, 2009)

Mt. Haleakala after a storm


----------



## icassell (Sep 22, 2009)

johngpt said:


>



Way cool, John!

I saw a great one on the way in to work this week and yes, wouldn't you know it, it was the one time recently my camera wasn't in the car


----------



## johngpt (Sep 22, 2009)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 4, 2020)

At least it's part of a rainbow. Best I could do without a wider lens.




After the storm by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt (Sep 5, 2020)

I had forgotten about this thread!
Great shot with which to resurrect this Trevor.


----------



## Gardyloo (Sep 6, 2020)

Victoria Falls


----------



## johngpt (Sep 6, 2020)

Another from 2009...




rainbow 27Aug09

.


----------

